# First time buyer



## BigFoote (Feb 4, 2014)

What's going on everyone, I'm new to the forum and I was wondering what should be my first hanggun to purchase. I've done my own research and found some viable options. (I wanna keep them to myself for now, so I can hear other options first) About me, I've shot a little of everything pistol wise. From kimbers, S&W, Sigs and mostly Glocks personally Glocks feel the best in my hand. Are they good to start with, like I said this will be my first (not last) purchase. It's just one thing every man should own in his life IMO. My price range is $600 max and I wanna stay at 9mm reason being ammo is cheap and it's everywhere. Lol. Any and all response are appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

This is my favorite gun, but your purchase really should be based on what feels best in _your_ hand and what your intentions for the gun are. Are you planning to carry, use for home defense, compete with, etc...?










Ruger® SR9c® Compact Centerfire Pistol Models


----------



## BigFoote (Feb 4, 2014)

I never explored Ruger, but like I stated Glocks have always felt natural to my hand. Kinda like an extension off the hand, if that makes sense. With that said, I've looked deeply in to 3 different models. The S&W M&P, the Sig p250 and my choice the G19 gen 4. When I first get it will be used at the range and home defense, but shortly after I get a feel for it I'll be getting my permit (TN) to conceal carry. Since I've shot more Glocks than anything else I'm kinda biased to them. But I wanna hear facts and opinions as to why "that gun" (whatever you choose to educate about) is a good choice, or why the ones I've listed are not a good choice. That make sense? I feel like I started rambling, but I wanna hear from experienced gun owners. I know it comes down to what I like and it's feel. But opinions and facts never hurt.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm sure you'll get plenty of opinions here, but it seems to me that you have a pretty good idea of what you want. Good luck!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

BigFoote:


> "This is my favorite gun, but your purchase really should be based on what feels best in your hand and what your intentions for the gun are."


Good advise from "Holly" I don't think you'll be disappointed with your choice of a Glock, I have a variety of handguns and find that I usually carry the Glocks the most, at one time I swore I'd never own one, but after purchasing a G26 I went out and bought a G30 two days later, now I love 'em. Most of the nations law enforcement agencies can't be wrong. There are plenty of aftermarket parts for them so you can customize them to your hearts desire if you so choose. I'm kinda partial to their compact models they are easier to conceal and you can use higher capacity magazines with grip extensions on them giving you the best of both worlds, the concealability of a small pistol and the magazine capacity of a larger one.


----------



## BigFoote (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

The best thing to do is go to an indoor shooting facility and try out everything they have.

The hangguns (sic.) vary quite a bit from each other.

Some people like revolvers, like the .38 Smith & Wessons, over the semi auto's which are called pistols.

So that you can talk the talk, a revolver is a handgun with several chambers which rotate and are held against the barrel by the frame.

A pistol is a handgun with only one chamber which is attached to the barrel.

So when you say semi auto pistol, that is redundant, because all pistols are semi auto these days.

Speaking of the pistols, some people prefer the pistols. Both pistols and revolvers were originally designed back in the 1800's and early 1900's for self defense.

These days, most revolvers are super heavy and used for hunting, whereas pistols have taken over the self defense jobs. Even so, some people still prefer revolvers even for self defense against people.

Once you settle the revolver vs pistol preference, then you need to decide on caliber.

In revolver calibers, the 38 special is probably the best self defense choice, but you can also go smaller. The 44 special is larger, but some loads are heavier or lighter than the 38 SP's. Few people have heard of the 44's anymore though, except the Air Marshal Service, which uses them exclusively. They can be loaded light enough not to pierce the skin of an airplane.

In pistol calibers, the 9mm is the standard for self defense. You can go a little bit heavier with a 45 ACP, but usually only X-military go the 45 ACP route.

And in the pistol designs, if you like the striker features of the Glocks and Glock-look-alike's, then a Glock or similar would be your baby.

The more classic non-Glock pistols have exterior hammers not interior strikers, and if you prefer to have access to the hammer, then the more classic 1911A1 or Browning designs will work better for you.

It is all about you and what you like. There is no one best answer that suits everybody in handguns (or hangguns).


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

If you’re planning on buying your first handgun, you should try to put your hands on as many handguns as possible and shoot as many as possible. Everyone has different hand shapes, sizes and finds different types of sights easier to use. The best first gun is the one that you can shoot most accurately. Once you find that, then you can start fine tuning your decision based on weight, concealability, caliber, etc.

There are gun shops that rent handguns to try before buying..... Hopefully there are some in your area......


----------



## DaleBalkie (Oct 6, 2013)

Try the M&P 9mm compact or the Glock 19!!! Ultimately its your choice....


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

BigFoote said:


> What's going on everyone, I'm new to the forum and I was wondering what should be my first hanggun to purchase. I've done my own research and found some viable options. (I wanna keep them to myself for now, so I can hear other options first) About me, I've shot a little of everything pistol wise. From kimbers, S&W, Sigs and mostly Glocks personally Glocks feel the best in my hand. Are they good to start with, like I said this will be my first (not last) purchase. It's just one thing every man should own in his life IMO. My price range is $600 max and I wanna stay at 9mm reason being ammo is cheap and it's everywhere. Lol. Any and all response are appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Up your max to $700. For that extra $100 you get into a much higher quality realm, quality is not linear, you get disproportionate quality jump. Once you make that decision, look into a CZ-75 (the SP-01 is my personal fav), a Beretta 92 variant. For polymer look into PNX-9, CZ P-07.


----------



## BigFoote (Feb 4, 2014)

goNYG said:


> Up your max to $700. For that extra $100 you get into a much higher quality realm, quality is not linear, you get disproportionate quality jump. Once you make that decision, look into a CZ-75 (the SP-01 is my personal fav), a Beretta 92 variant. For polymer look into PNX-9, CZ P-07.


Okay, I'll look into and see if there are any ranges around that rent those out. I appreciate the insight.


----------



## Jims40 (Dec 8, 2013)

Shoot as many as you can wrap your hand around as many as you can and shoot as many calibers as you can. First decide what caliber best fits your use. Second decide what fits your hand. Third, if you plan on CC shoot it, shoot it, shoot it until it is second nature. 
Man, it sounds like you are going to have a blast!!! I want to come along for the ride! Have fun and make it your decision because gun prices are all over the board.


----------

